# 13 years ago today



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Today is yet another anniversary of my Deardra's passing. My heart, soul and kindred spirit girl.

[vimeo]37968766[/vimeo]


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful tribute to a very special and beautiful girl.

So many wonderful memories.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hugs to you on this anniversary. She was such a lovely girl!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute to your lovely girl


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you for sharing this with us. She was beautiful. They may have to leave us but our love keeps them in our hearts.


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

Lovely! Thank you for sharing this....She was a gorgeous girl!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thinking of you at this difficult time. The love and bond that you shared with Deardra shines in these pictures of your beloved Deardra.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Thinking of you... Hugs


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Thinking of you as another anniversary goes by, they are never far away from us as they leave us with such happy memories


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you for sharing beautiful Deardra with us. Her sweet, gentle spirit is with you always, and you will always have your memories of your girl.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> Thinking of you as another anniversary goes by, they are never far away from us as they leave us with such happy memories


They do Jan but its so hard


----------

